# Sadzīves tehnika >  Piena seperators.

## Tārps

Draugs iedeva apskatīt piena seperatoru SALUT ( Penzas ražojums). Izpildīts ar soļu motoru un vadības plati. Barojošā vada bojājuma dēļ (pārlūzis un dzirksteļoja) daļa elektronikas nobeigusies. Visu salaboju un nomainīju, bet kā beidzamais bojājums atklājās bojāta programmas mikroshēma  *12F508* !!!!  Var atrast Lemonā jaunu, bet cik saprotu, tā būs tukša, bez programmas iestatījumiem. Arī pašas programmas nav, jo krievs pat shēmu negrib dot tā pat vien, kur nu vēl programmu.  Ko darīt ? Vai šis būtu bezcerīgs gadījums?

----------


## sasasa

Jāraxta no jauna  ::   - only 33 single word instructions to learn

----------


## Obsis

separators ar kompūteru iekšās....  cik vairs atlicis līdz mazmājiņas ūdens noraujamajam kloķim kas bez datora ūdeni nedon un beigta balle.
Viena iespēja ir pārmest soļinieku uz CNC vadības platēm, kas pa lēto iekš ībeija mitinās. Bet tad visa vadība paliks no LPT porta no datora. Alternatīva ir arduino, jo arī tam ir čupučupas ar saitiem, kur pārlaimīgie autori publicē visu ieskaitot softa izdrukas soļinieku vadībai. Un tad softu var iedzīt caur USB un vairs  neaiztikt.

Par tableti, ja tā būtu dzīva, principā var noskenēt  tās  saturu, tas gan ir samērā  darbietilpīgi. Bet ja tā beigta kā plauša, tad  skenēt vairs nav ko. Vai nu spēj pats sarakstīt softu, vai jāmeklē kāds kas spēj. Vai vajag tādu uzmeklēt?? Viens kandidāts iņvaid man zināms.

----------


## Elfs

Man līdzīga ķibele ar sulasspiedi.
Domāju uzķibināt kautkādu klasisko motora vadību ....apgriezieni vai jauda no potenciometra, bet lai ekrāniņā kautkādus ciparus rādītu vnk piekombinēt
Voltmetra platīti ar ciferblatu

----------


## M_J

Intereses pēc ierakstīju šitā separatora nosaukumu meklētājos, izleca daži rezultāti no forumiem, kur topiku autoriem ir līdzīgas problēmas. Vienā ir pat minēts, ka jauna vadības plate no Penzas rūpnīcas maksā ap 20 dolāriem, uz ko cits piebilst, ka tad jau nav pašam vērts lodāmuru sildīt. Cita lieta, ka Penza atrodas aizspogulijā ar visām no tā izrietošajām sekām. Arduino + CNC soļu motoru plates manuprāt ir zvirbuļu šaušana ar lielgabalu. tas štrunta PICs tak ir tikai ar 8 kājām un niecīgu atmiņu. Nekādas īpašās gudrības tur gribēdams nesabāzīsi. Vispār jau lieliska iespēja sākt apgūt mikrokontrolierus, ja vien separatora saimnieks ir ar mieru pagaidīt. Tak tomēr drusku jēdzīgāk kā bezjēgā midžināt gaismas diodes.

----------


## Isegrim

Nav skaidrs tas tehnoloģiskais process. Kas tur par režīmiem prasās, ja soļu motors jāvada? Nevarēja ar kolektornieku vai pat asinhrono iztikt? Bērnībā laukos to parikti atceros redzējis ar roku griežamu. Saimniece apgriezienus pēc izjūtas "kontrolēja". Krējums tāpat feins sanāca.

----------


## Didzis

Bija man, dzimtajā mājā, gan ar roku griežamais piena seperārors, gan vēlāk elektriskai. Tur nekādas elektronikas nebija. Klasisks  kolektormotors, tāds pats kā urbmašīnā. Palielus apgriezienus vajag , lai labi krējumu atdalītu. Acīm redzami, ka tehnika ''gājusi uz priekšu'' un pienu tagad griež ar procesora vadību. Vienīgais, kapēc tā darīts, varētu būt smagais bundulis ar šķīvīšiem, kuru neviens motors nevar uzreiz iegriezt.  Tad nu ar vadības mikreni sākumā, kamēŗ iegriežas bundulis, var atvieglot motora darba režīmu. Citādāk, tur nafig elektroniku nevajag. Kā puika tiku griezis rokas seperātoru un nekādu algoritma tur nebija. Grūti iegriezt, bet tālāk tik kruķī. Piena padeve notika pilnīgi uz čuju, bet krējums vienalga sanāca daudz garšīgāks, kā tagad veikalā nopērkams.
Obsi, es visu laiku brīnos, kapēc vēl nav viedtālruņa aplikācijas ar kuru podā ūdeni norauj  ::

----------


## Tārps

Ideja jau nav slikta. Stabīli apgriezieni, nepārslogojas palaižoties. Holla devējs kontrolē apgriezienus. Kaut gan , kārtējo reizi, jau ir šis modelis, kurš atšķiras 
no standarta varianta - PIC12C671 aizstāts ar 12F508, IR2112 aizstāts ar IR2101.
   Es domāju, ka ir divi varianti : sameklēt specu, kuram ir aprīkojums un prasme mikreni ieprogrammēt 10 min. , vai izmantot iespēju (ja ir daudz laika un interese) 
mācīties programmēt un pirkt programatoru.
   Jāprogrammē vadība, ātrums jākontrolē no sensora, jādod ieskriešanās laiks, arī bremzēšana, strāvas kontrole u.t.t. .
   Iespējams, neizmantošu nevienu no šīm iespējām, jo aparāts godam nokalpojis jau vairākus gadus un nav zināms, vai mūžā vēl tādu sastapšu. ::

----------


## sasasa

> sameklēt specu, kuram ir aprīkojums un prasme mikreni ieprogrammēt 10 min.


 Ja ar "ieprogrammēt" domā tikai koda ierakstīšanu PICā, tad OK, tur liela māka nav vajadzīga, bet vēl jau tas kods jāuzraksta un jāatkļūdo attiecīgajai iekārtai.

----------


## Tārps

Nu pilna koda rakstīšana varētu pat specam izmaksāt 3 ciparu skaitli, kas būs vairāku jaunu mašīnu vērts. Es gan vairāk domāju, ka būtu iespējams dabūt kādu 
līdzīgu kodu un tikai piekoriģēt parametrus.

----------


## JDat

> PIC12C671 aizstāts ar 12F508,


 Kontrolierus mēdz mainīt pret citiem/jaunājiem/ lētākiem utt (vajadzīgo pasvītrot).




> IR2112 aizstāts ar IR2101.


 Nu un tad? Baigā problēma?




> Es gan vairāk domāju, ka būtu iespējams dabūt kādu 
> līdzīgu kodu un tikai piekoriģēt parametrus.


 Vai esi dzirdējis par tādu lietu kā code protection bit? Ja iešuj kodu kontrolierī un aktivizē šo bitu, tad nolasīt vairs nevar. Normāla lieta ja gribi aizsargāties no koda kopēšanas. Ja jau krievs ir rakstījis, tad šis bits ir uzstādīts (99.9995% garantija ka tā ir) un 10 minūtes ir pastafāriešu makaronu monstra sapnis.

Nu nevajag līst lauciņā kurā nav nekāda saprašana. Izlasi kādreiz pieminēto lurkmore stāstu par radiomīļotāju...

PS: Varbūt beidzot sapratīsi ka animētais GIF nav foršākais variants kamēr lasa forumus.

----------


## Tārps

> Nu un tad? Baigā problēma?


  Es domāju gan , ka ir problēma , jo IR 2112 ir cits kustonis ar 14 kājām, bet IR2101 ar 8. Lai dabūtu salāgot, vajadzīgi papildus elementi.
Un nav jau arī kods nekādi "Zvaigžņu kari".

----------


## JDat

Kura tad no šim divām problēmām tā ir:
1. problēma vai
2. problēma

Kāda starpība ko ielika? Vai tiešām nevar ielikt to pašu kustoni kad veic remontu?

Apsolūti nepielec Jūsu problēma. Kontrolieris nodega? Tik tupai uzpariktei var iebāzt arduino, bet... Arī arduino ir jāprogrammē.
Nav skaidrs kāpec tur ir soļu motors, bet ja ir, tad ir.

Gribētu redzēt tos kontrolieru noliedzējus, kad viņi sāks kustināt soļu motorus ar NE555 mikrenēm vai vēl lielāku perversiju.
Protams, tas nenozīmē ka katrā klozetpodā jāieliek pa kotrolierim, bet ja kontrolieris uztaisa fekāliju analīzes... Kāpēc gan ne? Par laimi, japāņi to jau izgudroja 80tajos gados.

----------


## sasasa

> Apsolūti nepielec Jūsu problēma. Kontrolieris nodega? Tik tupai uzpariktei var iebāzt arduino, bet... Arī arduino ir jāprogrammē.
> Nav skaidrs kāpec tur ir soļu motors, bet ja ir, tad ir.
> .


 Man liekas , ka lielākā problēma ir remonta izmaksas. Pa lēto te nesanāks, bet pa dārgo negribas. Saprotams ka motoru var vadīt, da no jebkā un nav svarīgi vai Arduins vai PICs vai kaut vai "Avenie" tur iekšā stāvēs, bet uzrakstīt kodu prasa laiku, atkļūdot arī. Ja tas ir paša agregāts un brīvajos brīžos (ja tādi ir) nav ko darīt, tad tīri hobija pēc var čikāties, bet ja tas ir kādam čomam, tad tas process var sanākt finansiāli neizdevīgs.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Nu, nez. Kā jau minēts, atmiņas ietilpība tam nekāda, komandu sistēma arī kā minēts vienkārša, programmatora shēma no dažām detaļām saliekama, programmatūra kompilēšanai un šūšanai par brīvu pieejama uz visām platformām. Ja ir iepriekšēja pieredze kontrolieru programmēsanā tad tiešām nav nekāds kosmoss izpētīt shēmu un uzrakstīt tai programmu. Kā nekā tam čipam taču piecas kājas vien praktiski lietojamas.
Cits jautājums - motivācija. Ja autoram nav motivācijas (apmaksa/interese apgūt/interese iedarbināt aparātu) tad jebkādas diskusijas ir liekas.
--
PS atvainojos, bet man šķiet, ka ieteikumi šitik vienkāršas konstrukcijas brīvi pieejamu un programmējamu kontrolieri aizvietot ar Arduino vai jebko citu, kas tur nav paredzēts nav profesionāli, jo radīs problēmu arī ar konstrukcijas pārveidošanu, plus nākošajam remontētājam tas izskatīsies visai neprofesionāli lai kāds arī būtu iemesls šādai pārbūvei.

----------


## Isegrim

Jauni laiki, jaunas iespējas. Pirms gadiem 40, kad šie kontrolieri sapņos nerādījās, radās vajadzība fiksi uzmeistarot mikseri/blenderi putu poliuretāna komponentu ātrai, viendabīgai sakulšanai (tolaik eksperimentēju ar siltumizolācijām vienā Vissavienības institūtā). Izlīdzējos ar kolektornieku no sūkņa 'Kama" un mazu LATR (regulējamu autotransformatoru). Viss notika, kā vajadzēja.

----------


## Obsis

RE:""Didzis>: Obsi, es visu laiku brīnos, kapēc vēl nav viedtālruņa aplikācijas ar kuru podā ūdeni norauj""
--->Tencinu, pēc manas saprašanas šī gada labākais komentārs.

RE:""uzķibināt kautkādu klasisko motora vadību ....apgriezieni vai jauda no potenciometra, bet lai ekrāniņā kautkādus ciparus rādītu"" ---> Ja tas ir klasisks kolektormotors, ir viena dikten stabila shēma, kas pat pie ļoti maziem apgriezieniem dod tādu griezes momentu un stabilitāti, ka vienkārši var pabrīnīties. Diemžēl virs 40V to nākas pamatīgi modificēt, taču tas ir to vērts līdz pēdējam elpas vilcienam. Pamatā 494 PWM kontrolieris un divi identiski Mosfeti, no kuriem viens laiž impulus uz motoru, bet otrs mēra motora atsauces spriegumu intervālā starp impulsiem, kas ir signāls par apgriezieniem. Saits gan tāds nešpetni putpatnējs - raksti ar iekopēšanu lai atvērtos http://ремприбор.рф/statji29.htm

----------


## Tristan

> Viena iespēja ir pārmest soļinieku uz CNC vadības platēm, kas pa lēto iekš ībeija mitinās. Bet tad visa vadība paliks no LPT porta no datora.


 Jāpiekrīt Obsim par šo. Uzliec, un problēmu nebūs. Kaut vai nomainīt pašu motoru uz kaut ko ''vienkāršāku''.

Ja nav noslēpums, tad kādā budžeta apmērā vēlies iekļauties? Varbūt jānoskaidro šis aspekts no īpašnieka, un saliec sakarīgas iekšas, lai nākamos 3 līdz..... gadus darbojas bez problēmām. 

BEt tas tikai mans viedoklis. 

Un ja nav ko darīt, iemet kādu bildi, lai ir uz ko paskatīties.  ::

----------


## Tristan

> PS atvainojos, bet man šķiet, ka ieteikumi šitik vienkāršas konstrukcijas brīvi pieejamu un programmējamu kontrolieri aizvietot ar Arduino vai jebko citu, kas tur nav paredzēts nav profesionāli, jo radīs problēmu arī ar konstrukcijas pārveidošanu, plus nākošajam remontētājam tas izskatīsies visai neprofesionāli lai kāds arī būtu iemesls šādai pārbūvei.


 Sorry ka novirzos no aktuālās tēmas, bet ja var palūgt tava viedokļa paplašinātu izklāstu.
Kāpēc šāda pārbūve nākamajam remontētājam izskatīsies neprofesionāli?  Tīri ziņkāres vadīts jautāju par šo piebildi. :Confused:

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Sākšu ar to, ka tas ir tīri mans subjektīvais viedoklis. Un arī atvainojos autoram, ka filozofēju par tikai netieši saistītu tēmu.
Pirmkārt, skaidrībai uzsvēršu, ka man nav nekas pret Arduino un citām viegli lietojamām platformām. Tieši otrādi - man ir prieks, ka šādas platformas eksistē un ļauj gan iesācējiem viegli veidot savus projektus un apgūt reizē elektronikas un programmēšanas pamatus, gan pieredzējušakiem ātri veidot prototipus. Tomēr iesācēju mērķa tirgus internetu ir pārpludinājis ar neskaitāmiem projektiem briesmīgā izpildījumā - konstrukcijas bez kādām aizsardzībām, saspraustas ar vadiem, neiestiprinātas korpusos tiek uzskatītas par "pabeigtām" un "lietojamām". Kas vēl trakāk - reizēm šāda līmeņa konstrukciju radītāji tiek arī pie klientiem, kuri īsti nesaprot par ko maksā. Tālu nav jāskatās. Te pat forumā pirms gada vai diviem bija diskusija par kaut kādu vietējo gāzes apkures katla vadību, kura esot bāzēta uz Arduino un kurā perifērija bija pie Arduino plates pielodēta (!). Sākumā nelikās ticami, bet autors ielika bildes un, jā, tiešām - kaste, kurā ir vadu mudžeklis, kurš pielodēts pie Arduino un tur kaut kāds releju bloks vēl. Remonts principā neiespējams, lodējumi viegli nolaužami, dokumentācija nekāda. Nožēlojami. Cits vietējais gadījums - ja nekļūdos tad vienas universitātes studentu projekts kaut kādas puķu audzētavas monitoringam. Situācija līdzīga - gatavas platītes savienotas savā starpā, salīmētas ar karsto līmi, saliktas plastmasas korpusos, kuros krājas kondensāts, sistēma nestrādā vairāk kā strādā, skumji. Lūk, šādi gadījumi priekš manis Arduino vārda pieminēšanu projekta sakarā uzreiz liek kļūt aizdomīgam.
Protams, nenoliedzu, ka daudz konstrukcijas bāzētas uz Arduino, ir pabeigtas kā lieliski nostrādāti projekti, kuri tiek veiksmīgi ražoti kā lietotājam draudzīga produkcija.
Otra lieta - aizpildījums. Ko Arduino (ar šo domāju izplatītāko - Uno) var viens? Datu apmaiņu pa USB, iedegt LEDu, apprasīt kādus elementārus sensorus. Jebkādai nopietnākai funkcionalitātei ir nepieciešami papildus shieldi un parasti jau vēl kaut kas ar vadiem piesprausts (slēdži, sensori). Tas nozīmē, ka šīs tēmas gala konstrukcija jau sastāvētu no vismaz divām saspraustām platēm (Arduino+soļu motora draiveris+vadība uz vadiem+vēl kaut kur barošana), kas aizņemtu jau manāmu vietu. Vai tāda konstrukcija ieietu oriģinālās plates vietā? Tas jāskata. Vienkārši mani pirms 10 gadiem tehnikumā iedresēja, ka aizpildījums ir svarīgs gala izstrādājuma parametrs un es nespētu par gatavu, paliekošu izstrādājumu uzskatīt minēto piemēra konstrukciju, no kuras reāli izmantotos 30% funkcionalitātes (piemeŗam, USB te nafig nevajag), kas aizņemtu 10% konstrukcijas tilpuma (Arduino nav diži aizpildīts, lieli attālumi starp platēm). Mūsdienās taču ir tik daudz miniatūru tehnoloģiju, kuras izmantot - DFN, QFN, sarežģītākām konstrukcijām BGA uz kurām taisīt jaunas konstrukcijas. Man tās apgūt ir interesanti. OK, es piemērā apskatījusliktāko variantu, protams, ir iespējams vienā gabalā uz maketplates salodēt soļu motora draiveri ar barošanu un tajā kā atsevišķu modulīti ielikt kādu no mazajiem Arduino vai arī oriģinālajā platē PICu aizvietot ar kādu no nelielajiem Arduino, kas jau būtu visai cilvēcīga konstrukcija.
Šī konstrukcija būs arī jānostiprina. Es neapskatīšu tādus variantus kā ietīt skočā, ielikt aizspiežamajā maisiņā vai pielīmēt ar karsto līmi. Jauno konstrukciju vajadzētu cilvēcīgi pieskrūvēt. Tam varētu izmantot gan vecās plates stiprinājumus, gan domāt ko jaunu. Bet kā dēļ iespringt uz tik daudzām lietām, ja tā reāli, nu, bāc, paņemt jaunu PICu, pakodēt un konstrukcija būs tuva oriģinālajai. Plus ja nu tomēr beigās nolems, ka jāpērk rezerves plate, tad nebūs podā norauts tik daudz darba.
Es laikam atkārtošos - es uzskatu, ka Arduino oriģinālajā izpildījumā ir ļoti labs un vienkāršs veids priekš prototipēšanas, priekš mācībām, priekš pagaidu privātiem, mākslas, robotikas un "proof of concept" projektiem, gan arī ar daudziem citiem pielietojumiem. Tomēr kā teica viens plašāk zināms ārzemju inženieris - "kamēr konstrucijā ir maketplate, tā nav pabeigta konstrukcija".

----------


## Obsis

Kodolšķiltava:
Noteikti pievienojoties Tavam pēdējam teikumam, tomēr nespēju atturēties neapspļaudījis Tavus DFN, QFN un BGA. Ja jebkur sistēmā ir štekeri, tad tā būs veiksme, ja tajos būs kontakts pēc gada, bet ja vēl nebūs tūkstotis nekontaktu pēc dekādes, tad tas būs brīnums. Un brīnumi parasti nenotiek. Tāpēc nu taču protams, visizplatītāko - Arduino Nano, montē pielodējot plakano kabeli, ne jau velti to pēdējā laikā pat nekomplektē ar adatkājiņām. Piekrītu, ka ir trūkums, ka tam nav vietas kur ievietot skrūvīti fiksēšanai, taču jāņem vērā, ka vairākums konstrukciju ar tā pielietošanu izmēros variējas no pastmarkas lieluma līdz sērkokkastītes izmēram. Tātd montāža principā ir nerža vai ļumīnija četrkanttruba ar mēbeļnieku četrkantaizbāznīšiem. Pat kaut vai plastmasas, bet tas tikai nodrošina papildus konstrukcijas mehānisko drošumu, ja tukšās vietas ir aizpildītas ar pieklājīgu putumateriālu - putugumiju, putupolietilēnu, putupolipropilēnu utml. Un šādā mīkstumā maigi amortizēta, platīte stiprinājumu nemazam neprasa, principā neprasa. Savukārt, ja Arduino ir lielākas plates sastāvdaļa, vienkārši tāpēc, ka lodējot visu pašam uz maketplates nu nekādi un ar nekādām metodēm nav iespējams iekļauties tajā vienā dolārā un četros centos, ko maksā gatavs Arduino Nano - tad pa perimetru esošajos caurumiņos ievieto adatkājiņas jeb nabaga lauku variantā viendzīslas vadiņus, un ielodē visu lielajā platē tā, it kā arduino būtu normāla DIP mikroshēma. Tā kā svars tai gramu nesasniedz, tad nekāda papildus stiprināšana, atkal, nav nepieciešama principā, galu galā turpat vai 30 kājas 5mm garumā tak bezmaz kilogramu var noturēt.

----------


## Tristan

Skatos pacenties!  :: 
Laikam nedaudz nekonkrēti uzdevu jautājumu. Man vairāk interesēja kapēc ''Pārbūve'' izskatīsies neprofesionāli? Vienalga ko izmantojot vai nu Arduino, vai china controller, vai kādu industriālu siemens verķi.
Ja tiek panākta funkcionalitāte ievietojot citu vadību, un klienta vajadzības lidz ar to tiek apmierinātas, tad projekta mērķis tiek izpildīts.
Iekārta funkcionē!
Viss atkarīgs, manuprāt, no izpildījuma - praktiskā. Ar to es domāju kā tiek vadi salikti. Vai tiek izmantota izolācija, marķējumi, komponentes tiek apzīmētas vai nē, vai shema eksistē, u.t.t.




> Tomēr kā teica viens plašāk zināms ārzemju inženieris - "kamēr konstrucijā ir maketplate, tā nav pabeigta konstrukcija".


 Šim gan es arī piekritīšu!  ::

----------

